# George's poor house manners



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

George is being mischievous for sure. I think what you suggested is key - or she wont have such a lovely house later.

The other thing I would add, is leashing during potty visits - even when coming back in, this way if George attempts it she can direct him outside until he does his business, and have some high value treats right after.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am fostering a little dog right now that is the same as George. I have a very weathy,older lady coming tomorrow to meet my dog....and she wants a dog that is housebroken.

People like us are so accomodating to these type dogs and other people expect perfection. I am my dogs 3rd home in 8 months. I basically have her housebroken but I bet she will have accidents at another persons house and if they don't leash/crate her, theynwill be calling me to complain about her.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, she loves him and wouldn't for a moment reconsider his adoption. I think she just needs some new techniques. She actually has been pretty patient with him. I'm going to suggest more leashing and high value treats for good behaviour. Thanks.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

It's not uncommon for a dog who's housetrained in one residence to have "accidents" in another residence, as they don't generalize well. It's the new owner's job to teach boundaries and house manners, and in this case, she needs to go back to housetraining 101, to reinforce no going inside the house. I'm sure this little guy will quickly catch on, because, after all, he's a Poodle!


----------

